
Ed Sheeran paid more in tax last year than both Starbucks and Amazon - doener
https://inews.co.uk/news/ed-sheeran-paid-more-tax-starbucks-amazon/
======
sharemywin
He should create a a shell company in a one of the tax havens then sell his
likeness to the shell company and then license his likeness back from the
shell company. While, leaving all the profits in the shell company.

~~~
doener
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_arrangement](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_arrangement)

------
ID1452319
Clearly this article is only referring to Corporation Tax (a tax on profits).

Amazon and Starbucks will both pay business rates and employer's National
Insurance among other taxes.

Amazon and Starbucks also create value for their shareholders which in turn
will pay tax on their capital gains and dividends.

------
dysan819
Starbucks and Amazon provides wages and benefits to more people (who pay
taxes) than Ed Sheeran.

